# Reclaimed or DIY Interior Dutch Door



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone have any experience making one of these type doors? Or know where to find or reclaim an old one. I would rather re-finish, paint, etc an old one. I would have to buy a lot of tools to make one from scratch...

Its for my baby boy's room, we are expecting in February. The wife thinks it would be best, and look nice, to have this style door for his room, considering we have 2x large dogs.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

depending on where you are, one option is Home depot, just get one unfinished and do it all yourself

finding one and stripping it down and refinishing is a lot of work...and messy..doubt you will find one cheap enough to make it worth your time unless it's free


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I made the bottom half of one for our 'mud room' to keep our two new pups in until they learn no to scamper upstairs and/or wreak havoc downstairs at night......lol
Very simple build. Picked up 1x6 and 1x4 cedar from Lowes. Made a barn door style pattern using the 1x6 vertical and as a 'frame'. Used the 1x4 for the 'X' on each side. Double thickness of 1x6 for a ledge on top.
If you're interested I may have a couple photos showing finished door.


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Hooked said:


> I made the bottom half of one for our 'mud room' to keep our two new pups in until they learn no to scamper upstairs and/or wreak havoc downstairs at night......lol
> Very simple build. Picked up 1x6 and 1x4 cedar from Lowes. Made a barn door style pattern using the 1x6 vertical and as a 'frame'. Used the 1x4 for the 'X' on each side. Double thickness of 1x6 for a ledge on top.
> If you're interested I may have a couple photos showing finished door.


would definitely be interested in some pictures if you have any handy. I found a DIY step procedure online, but it is for a hollow, cheap-o door from HD. Thanks very much for the idea.


----------

